# Trevor Ariza



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Yup. Remember him. Former knick, with 19 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, and 1 steal in 25 minutes. Not too bad. I'm starting to wish he was still on the knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm too lazy to look it up but I'll do it later. I want to check out the rest of his stats game by game logs since Nov. I'm not crying over losing him, I'm still mad we lost Marcus Camby and Nene. LOL


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He's averaging 6.6 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg, 0.9 topg, 0.7 spg, 0.2 bpg in about 18 mpg. He's shooting .526 from the field, and an atrocious .486 from the line. Ouch.

Up to 7.85 ppg and 3.7 rpg in about the same minutes in December - but over his last three games, it's been 14 ppg in about 22 mpg.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

whos trevor ariza???



next!!! please!:biggrin:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I still remember his crazy dunk over Big ben


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Trevor Ariza can't shoot. I always liked him but he has to develop a shot.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Trevor Ariza can't shoot. I always liked him but he has to develop a shot.


Can't Handle or pass either. A tremendous talent with NO INTENT of being a player.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

basically......extremely poor mans josh smith


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

23 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, and 2 steals tonight.

He has gotten a lot better at his jumpshot and has improved his handle tremendously. He's a lot more in control of his athleticism and has also become a better passer.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Where is Qyntel Woods?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Trevor tonight 13 pts 6 reb 1 ast 1 stl 0 TO's, I would've liked to see a lineup of:

PG: Mardy Collins
SG: Trevor Ariza
SF: Renaldo Balkman
PF: David Lee
C : Channing Frye

Too bad that'll never happen )`=


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> PG: Mardy Collins
> SG: Trevor Ariza
> SF: Renaldo Balkman
> PF: David Lee
> C : Channing Frye


-Mardy is not ready to lead a team.
-Lineup would be way to young with no leaders to be anything half way good.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You guys kill me....*

That team would hold the other team to 60 points....and still lose by 20. Great GM work.....ROFLMAO.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

16/10/3 the other night.

He's averaging 16/6/2 and 1 steal on 60% shooting the last 6 games.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Trevor tonight 13 pts 6 reb 1 ast 1 stl 0 TO's, I would've liked to see a lineup of:
> 
> PG: Mardy Collins
> SG: Trevor Ariza
> ...


[email protected] running SG

crazy as hell


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Trevor tonight 13 pts 6 reb 1 ast 1 stl 0 TO's, I would've liked to see a lineup of:
> 
> PG: Mardy Collins
> SG: Trevor Ariza
> ...


Now that would've been a 20 rebound and 35 point per game Bench. That comes in as a defensive bench unit that scores off of their transition defense.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

you think there are tradebacks in the NBA?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ As long as the Knicks didn't say no backsies.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Can we close this useless thread?*

Ariza is not an upgrade over any of our first 5 guys and even Balkman will eventually surpass him. Please.....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Ariza is not an upgrade over any of our first 5 guys and even Balkman will eventually surpass him. Please.....


:yes:


----------

